# Starting Clomid this month....any advice welcome xx



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies
I finally had my appointment with fertility clinic after waiting for it for 5 months.  After doing lots of scans/blood tests etc they have said im PCOS with very low progesterone and therefore do not ovulate.  Im starting Clomid 50mg whenever AF comes along.....
I would welcome any tips advice or any other pointers that might help me through with open arms......

Hope all are well

Lisa xxx


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello lisymb

Good luck with the clomid. I have just got a bfp after my first try of clomid, its still early days but I was amazed it worked so well, I also have pcos and do not ovulate alone.

The first 2 weeks in particular I was very withdrawn and spaced out, I didn't want to socialise. But as the month went on I found my symptoms lessened. This isn't always the case and I'm sure that others will tell you about their side effects.

I just wanted to say stay positive, it can work.


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow BFP first time, thats amazing! i hope it all works out for you 
Thanks for the advice, im looking forward to starting it but trying not to think about it too much as dont want to get hung up on it especially at xmas is approaching.  Im due to start the tablets some time next week, not looking forward to the side effects which i have read so much about but i guess only time will tell!!
Thanks again xx


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you lisymb, I have everything crossed this sticks. 

Hopefully you won't have many of the side effects, I also read all the side effects and think that's part of the reason I was so spaced out to begin with, I think i was waiting for my head to explode or something but luckily none of that happened for me. Hopefully with it being Christmas you'll have plenty going on to distract you. The less you sit about waiting for the side effects the better I found it. Another girl I was talking to did have a few more side effects so everyone is different.

What are you doing over Christmas? 

Keep positive. X


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks... we are spending xmas with my parents and my sister and then seeing the rest of the family and close friends at various points throughout the week so a busy one which will help me forget about things im sure!! heres hoping ! 
xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Girls

Lysmb - congrats on your BFP

I have started my 1st cycle, on 3rd tablet. i got hunger cravings within hours, and i have since become very weak but i've been under extreme stress through other things and now i have the flu, apart from that i've been ok

I have a scan on the 21st to see if it's made me ovulate as i too have PCOS and dont ovulate on my own. DP is all fine

Sending lots of positive thoughts and Happy Christmas xxx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

flossey
thanks for your side effects...
think you got mixed up i dont have a BFP yet, but i am hopeful for one in the future!! I hope your scan comes back with some good news for you.
I am currently willing my AF to start so that i can get these tablets started.
All the best, heres to a positive 2012! xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol i new that, meant the other girl that said she had a bfp. im full of flu so mind isnt quite on this planet lol i tell you someting tho last night (3rd pill, i had terrible sweats woke up in the night sweating so much i had to change my pj's lol only 2 to go yipppee

Hope your AF comes soon

xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls... 

Congrats on the bfp merewym   fantastic that clomid worked for you!

Lisymb- as You will see I been on cloimd along time  
Started at 50mg and now on 150mg

Side effect for me- crazy mood swing and tension    ( terrible to deal with at times)
                              Spaced out feeling
                              Aniexty
                              Ovarian cysts ( developed 2)
                              Painful periods
                              Hot flushes, acne, trouble sleeping, headaches and bloated tummy. 

Some girls don't get any and few sysptoms but I'm not one of them....
You got to keep your mind busy and not think about it to much, sounds ease but its not! You will get to know the length of your cycle and your cm through time, this will help with you bms. I purchased the clear blue ovulating monitor and it is fantastic. Give's you high fertility days and two peak days for bms. 

I'm due my period on Friday, I'm in my 2ww and praying it's a bfp  

Take your folic acid... Eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice not from concentrated. These creates a heathly lining of the womb and helps implantation. After bms place a hot water bottle on you lower tummy as well. Warm wombs are good wombs they say. Good luck sweetie, I hope you don't have to stay on this tablet for long


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you girls for the congratulations. Its still early days so got everything crossed. 

I just wanted to add as well that i did drink the pineapple juice (not concentrate) daily from ovulation and had a hot water bottle on my stomach every night from ovulation too, I still do that. I felt it couldnt hurt to try these thing and I have had a good result.

I hope that you all have great success this month and the side effects aren't to severe. X

Fingers crossed for you all. X


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hails, what has your consultant said about the new cyst?

x


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Hails, flossey 
Thanksfor the advice..... i will keep you posted on my side effects.  
Thanks for the added tips about pineapple juice and hot water bottles too those ones i didnt know but anything is worth a try !

Hope you all have a good Xmas and the new year brings us all some good news xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you all girls xxx


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I started my 1st cycle of clomid this month too. I didn't have any side effects that I noticed but my spots did get a bit worse. Not sure if it was clomid or ovulation that did it tho! Currently on day 7 of 2ww. Fingers crossed for everyone. Hope you don't get bad side effects

Kelly xx


----------



## kat612 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm on my second cycle of clomid (100mg) as 50mg didn't work for me. The only side effect I've had is the odd day where I have burst into tears for no reason. I'm on day 16 of my cycle now, when should I expect my period to start or when can I do a PT? Does clomid keep you to a 28 day cycle? I'm rubbish at all of this! Does anyone else find the pressure mental? My poor husband! How do you keep it romantic?! I'm so obsessive over dates, think we both just need to chill and have a break! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Flossey25-  hi

My consultant said until it gets to over 7 cm to start worrying.   lol
Pain comes and goes with it. Take pain killers to take the kick off it. Nitemare tho. 

I'm 15dpo on cloimd and still no Af. I'm not testing yet tho


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Just started my clomid girls.... just in time for Xmas!!
Wish me luck.... and limited sid effects! xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yay Lisymb 


Good luck hun xxx


----------



## merewyn (Jul 4, 2011)

Good luck honey, hope you don't get too many side effects and enjoy Christmas. X


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Well ladies the side effects have started!!
im day 7.... Hot flushes started Yesterday, and have been worse today at one point today i got so hot it nearly made me sick! Since then everytime im hot i feel nausious.... lovely! had to make excuses at a family get together this evening and left as kept getting hot and feeling ill!! Then DH's grandma put her foot in it talking about "babies" which made me upset! Oh the joys!! 

I just hope all these hot flushes is a good sign in the long run!! 
Hope you all had a good Xmas and heres to a better new year xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

It won't last long hun least that's what I kept telling myself lol 

Xx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Ladies....
How are we all... a happy new year to you !
I rang the clinic last week to book in for my first cycle scan but they wont be able to fit m e in the month because of all the bank holidays and when i started my clomid... so im kind of going solo a bit! I have had some weird side effects including the hot flushes, and dreams which seemed to have died off a bit now (thank god!)but now i have cramping in my ovaries/uterus, feels like period pains but obviously way too early as im only CD 11.... could this be a sign for ovulation Or maybe im just reading into things too much! Ive started to do some OPK's but ive not got anything back yet.  
Can you get the side effects and still not ovulate?? im new to all of this so im not really sure how it all works!!
I kind of hoped id get scanned so at least they could confirm one way or another if it worked... i guess ill just have to wait another month!!

 xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lisymb

It's a shame you can't get scanned but on cycle day 21 you can have a blood test to check your progesterone levels  (I just had mine) I think your due to ovulate. I was in pain on my left side felt like a football being kicked around and the scan showed I had a 18mm follicle about to pop

I've not had results back yet but im pretty sure I've ovulated etc 

Hope you get the results you want, only advice I cab give is try not to pay much attention to those kits and temps and relax I've heard so Manu success stories when women relax about it etc and they fall pregnant 

Good luck xx


----------



## NP (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Lisymb

I have just finished 6 months of xlomid (3 months 50g and 3 months 100g) with no success. The side effects were mainly night sweats and crying even more than usual! Stay positive as it seems to do the trick for lots of people.
Good luck xxx


----------



## Jean Gray (Apr 26, 2011)

I got side effects of sweats and PMT style symptoms. Put it like this, I'm surprised I'm still married! However, a friend of mine is on Clomid too and had no side effects. Blood tests show she isn't ovulating. We think side effects mean it's working. My advise is to repeat the mantra 'side effects = something good happening'. Fingers crossed for all us Clomid ladies.


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

me again...
After posting yesterday i did a Ovulation test this morning and guess what i got 2 (yes 2) little lines!! this is the first time i have ever seen this so im guessing that means that all the cramping yesterday and more today means that ive ovulated!! hooorahhh!!

Me and DH have been having lots of BMS the past few days so its all good!! Im over the moan that i got a posisitve ovulation test, so despite having my scan at least i know that the clomid is doing its job and at least the side effects are happenning for a reason!! 
I am not going to get my hopes up too much for a BFP this month but am pleased to know that things are going in the right direction!!

Flossey.... my nurse hasnt mentioned having any bloods taken this time around either.... so i guess i will just ride out my 2WW and then get all booked up for next month xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh hun I'm pleased for you. My 1st cycle made me ovulate too going to test on 9th jan although I'm 99% sure af is coming. 
Did you have bms every other day my doc said to have it every other day so that the sperm builds back up again 


Xxxxx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

flossey....
im keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you for the 9th!! We had BMS pretty much every other day apart from NYD and yesterday when it was both!! think poor DH is worn out now bless him!! will have to put him on bed rest now until next month!! lol!!

Today ive had awful pains in my right side so wondering if thats the folicle popping?? I dont know maybe im reading into it all too much !! roll on the 18th when i can either test or take my next lot of Clomid xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

YES you are totally right.

When i had my scan, she said your follicle is about to pop, and some patients can feel it pop, i know i felt something, as xmas eve and xmas day i was in a little bit of pain, couildnt bend over as it felt like something would snap and when i sat sideways it ached on my left ( where follicle was) they say a follicle of 18mm is a perfect size follicle to release an egg

SO hun you need to be having sex now. i was told to have sex every other day for a week during ovulation. so i had it xmas day, then every other day for a week also had it the friday before too

xxx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi ladies. I got a bfp on my first round of clomid. Sadly i suffered a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks but about to start trying again. 
we used pre-seed lube and 'Instead' cups to hold the sperm in !!! such fun we had.....
I ovulated at around day 9 and mustve fallen a few days later. Good luck. xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

starzle72

what is instead cups? lol

sorry to hear of your miscarrige but it's great it worked for you

xx


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Instead cups or I think theyre called Mooncups too are plastic 'cups' used instead of tampax/pads to hold the blood in during your af. They are an 'eco friendly' thing introduced and you put them in and then empty and wash. Lots of people use them instead when during to conceive after BMS. I started to use them when I started on the clomid and would leave it in overnight (holds the semen in, without getting too graphic!!)  
You have to be comfortable with touching yourself intimately to use them, but if you are TTC you should be well used to that??
When i started clomid i did EVERYTHING possible to conceive. The cups, pree-seed lube, grapefruit and pineapple juice, chinese herbs and acupuncture. Idid fall first round but it was too good to be true. Gutted.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lisymb, I read in your 1st post you said your progesterone was low - was this in your luteal phase after ovulation? Might be worth seeing if you can get some progesterone supplements/cream if that's the case - just a thought   Good luck xx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

hi Ladies
Flossey... we have had lots of BMS over the past week so keeping fingers tightly crossed.
The last couple of days ive had awful migrane, and this morning was almost sick!! not sure if these are clomid symptoms or if im coming down with something.  am reluctant to take any drugs thought just incase!!
I think the pain i had a couple of days ago was defo the "popping" ive never felt anything like it before!!
If i have no luck this time i mgiht give the preseed a go!
Cayenne.... my progesterone was low on all of my day 21 tests but ive also had early blood tests done and it has also been low there!! Im getting scanned next month if no luck this time so will probably have bloods taken again which will help! 
 xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Starzle thanks for that info, will give that a try.

Well girls i've had a nightmare with my GP they said i didnt ovulate based on my progesterone day 21 blood test but today i came on AF so that confirms ovulation plus my levels are borderline normal so they got it wrong, i wont ever listen to my doctors and will just listen to my clinic


sending lots of luck to everyone

xx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

hey been offline for a couple of days....
sorry that your AF ame but at least it came naturally for you.  Also been reading on this and other posts,seems your doctors have beenmessing you around with your blood tests!
Hopefull its sorted now and you can start looking forward to your next cycle and all those crazy side effects again!!

I have a sneaky suspicion my AF is on the horizon too.... after ovulating i had two days with really bad migraines and then felt really sick but the last couple of days ive felt "normal" and starting to feel my normal ache in my stomach which indicates AF is on her way.... will keep you posted, but heres to our 2nd cycle!! 
xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's to 2nd cycle lol 

Xxxx


----------

